# Convertir edificio de trifásica a monofásica



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

Me quedé preocupado . . .  me llama el hermano de un cliente para pedirme un presupuesto para "convertir su edificio de trifásica a monofásica" , entiéndase un ascensor y bomba de agua .

Le explico que si bién se podía hacer con un variador , toda la carga recaería sobre una sola fase y no aguantarían ni los cables ni los fusibles de la companía.

Ahh porque el administrador ya nos pasó un presupuesto de 18.000 pesos (1.800 dólares)   

Le aconsejé un grupo electrógeno en la azotea y preferiblemente convertido a gas natural . . .  lógico que los costos son superiores


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

Amén que a la compañía proveedora de los voltios no le va a gustar nada la idea.

La idea del grupo a gas es buena y viable.
En alguna oportunidad hice los cálculos sobre la conveniencia o no de esto y el resultado salió favorable, para la "Electricidad gaseosa" *NO* con amplio margen, pero favorable al fin. Estoy hablando de uso permanente.
De acuerdo a la capacidad del motor hay que llegar con gas a alta presión hasta el motor y colocar el reductor bastante cerca.
Además, siempre dependiendo de la capacidad del motor, hay que agregar un pulmón de reserva de gas para cubrir variaciones rápidas de consumo.

*Como ventajas:*
Motor mas económico que un diésel
Combustible mas económico que un diésel o naftero
Combustible no se echa a perder por falta de uso.
Mantenimiento mas económico del motor
Arranque mas sencillo, recordando que no sería un motor de uso continuo o frecuente.
Menos emisiones de humo.

*P.D.:* El que presupuestó convertir el edificio a monofásico es un *"Ladri"*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

¿ No puedo convertir mi motor Briggs Stratton 4t 8hP a gas natural sin comprimir , o sea a gas de línea ? , porque no tengo ganas de andar pendiente de la nafta . . . ayer no había nafta por ningún lado 


Tengo el problema que se me recalienta y explota el capacitor de la fase auxiliar de excitación





Es de 12 uF por 400 V , pero eso pasa cuando al grupo de 4.400 VA le pido 4.000 Watts .

Parecería que se pasa de los 400 V dicho bobinado  , ahora compré dos capacitores de 24 uF por 400 V para ponerlos en serie  con sus respectivas resistencias "igualadoras"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No puedo convertir mi motor Briggs Stratton 4t 8hP a gas natural sin comprimir , o sea de línea ? , porque no tengo ganas de andar pendiente de la nafta . . . ayer no había nafta por ningún lado



Nop, pero lo puedes convertir a *gas licuado*  

La diferencia es que necesitas, además del regulador, un evaporador (Gasificador) para el gas para que no llegue gas líquido al regulador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

Pero estaría en la misma , andar cargando la garrafa 

 En casa tengo 30 gramos de presión  y un amigo compró un vehículo con un equipo de gas "no habilitable" y estoy tratando de convencerlo que me entregue la torta-diafragma para hacer pruebas. 

Ésta sería mi última desilusión del 2013 

Leiste lo del capacitor ?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2013)

Aquí la electricidad está a precio de oro, pero la gasolina ya es cosa de platino con diamantes, mas o menos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2013)

Nop, no lo había visto.

Los capacitores pueden reventar por exceso de tensión, invertidos o por exceso de corriente, carga-descarga demasiado violenta, SER convierte corriente en calor, se calienta y "Puf"

Colocá 4 de 12uF en serie/paralelo + resistencias.



El Kg de gas licuado te rinde un aproximado de 1,7L de nafta, así que con 2 garrafas de 10 Kg (C/U) tenés 34 L "Llegas a Mar del Plata"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

Aqui la gasolina cuesta 1 dolar negro o dos dólares oficiales , no se que es mejor o peor 


Si , por eso los autoelevadores usan gas licuado , además como no son automotores , son máquinas , salen de la ley.

Estuve pensando lo del capacitor , esos capacitores se usan para corregir factor de potencia o sea que van todo el día conectados a 220 Vac 50 hz y apenas si se entibian. Y esa sería la máxima corriente.

Estuve leyendo que hay grupos de 4 polos con rotor de 4 polos y bobina auxiliar de 6 polos , pero no es mi caso , éste anda a 3.000 rpm.

Así que o se pasa de tensión o la onda es muuuuy sucia (verificado a osciloscopio ) y eso lo mata.

Primero voy a probar los que compré , dejaré la tapa abierta para tantearlos y meter tester a ver que dice.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me quedé preocupado . . .  me llama el hermano de un cliente para pedirme un presupuesto para "convertir su edificio de trifásica a monofásica" , entiéndase un ascensor y bomba de agua .


  ¿Pero cual es el motivo?  ¿A cada rato falta una fase mientras que las otras siguen bien?



> Le explico que si bién se podía hacer con un variador , toda la carga recaería sobre una sola fase y no aguantarían ni los cables ni los fusibles de la companía.


No se el tamaño del edificio, pero me parece  que un variador de menos de 10HP va a alcanzar solo para la bomba --> En esas potencias son todos trifásicos y *no admiten monofásica* porque se queda sin tensión el puente (con esas corrientes no es práctico filtrar con capacitores).



> Ahh porque el administrador ya nos pasó un presupuesto de 18.000 pesos (1.800 dólares)


Un variador de 25hp te cuesta por ahí, y todavía falta el tablero eléctrico + ganar plata.
Con uno de 7.5hp podría ser, pero hay que ver si alcanza.



> Le aconsejé un grupo electrógeno en la azotea y preferiblemente convertido a gas natural . . .  lógico que los costos son superiores


Con la diferencia que *eso anda*.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 31, 2013)

el otro dia escuche al jefe de gobierno , con su idea de poner grupos electrogenos.

la verdad que yo trabajo con consorcios y me parece todo eso TREMENDAS TONTERIAS,  es como pensar en regalarle un osciloscopio a un mono araña.
de verdad.

con todo respeto lo digo pero YO LO VEO , hay encargados que NO  quieren cambiar lamparitas, por que en el curso de seguridad de no se que les dijeron que no les corresponde.
y ustedes van a darles para que enciendan  queeee ?????  

y encima mas arriba lei acerca de la "eficiencia" de llegar con gas a alta presion 

*se olvidan de lo de el edificio ese de rosario ??? *

se olvidan que ustedes son ustedes, pero el resto de la gente es el resto de la gente.
las cosas se deben hacer A.P.B. sino son totalmente peligrosas.

y lo saben .

EDITO:
el tema de la electricidad en el hogar tiene un motivo practico:
es mas segura, la electricidad es "el fluido mas seguro" , mas seguro y maniobrable que el gas.
el tema que esta ocurriendo aca en Argentina calculo que durara hasta que *"hayan realizado el plan que estan realizando "* sea cual sea y les de buen o mal resultado .
la energia electrica se genera y se distribuye.
si cada quien se pone a tener su propio generador solo se hara un cumulo de problemas.
y ojo , yo no les niego que para mi seria una fuente de trabajo .
pero luego subiria el gas, el combustible.
la cantidad de accidentes aumentaria mucho .
una ciudad generaria MAS contaminantes y calor como si no alcanzase con lo que hay .
la idiotez humana se la pasaria  quemando inverters si eso ponen , estropeando generadores y como dije : 
generando accidentes con el combustible.

les aseguro que mil veces lo veo, y en al escala de 1 a 10  les aseguro que los miembros de un consorcio son un CERO  en lo que se refiere a cuidado , profesionalismo, responsabilidad y asumir culpas.
con esto quiero decir que quemaran el inverter, prenderan fuego el generador y encima luego les echaran la culpa a ustedes (tecnicos) .
si no me creen: 
denle para adelante nomas.


----------

